# PTSB Redress



## Pokemon (2 Aug 2018)

Has anyone received their Underwriting Files from PTSB? I am part of PTSB Redress, i did not engage in Internal Appeals Process, my High Court Case is currently with Legal Team. Data Access Files very helpful to my case which I requested immediately upon receipt of redress letter. I should get access to underwriting files through "legal discovery process" however interested to know if anyone else has received their files.


----------



## WizardDr (28 Aug 2018)

It depends on the nature of your case.
Careful scrutiny of the Subject Access Request is beneficial.


----------

